# PCB Pier Spanish Mackerel Fishing (2019)



## BigGreenGoblin (Aug 31, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe> I caught a few Spanish Macks from the PCB city pier this past week and made a little video of it, hope y’all enjoy it.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 2, 2019)

Cool stuff never had luck with the straw rig. I must not have been doing it right.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice video and catches,,,,dying to do some pier fishing,,,,congrats,,,,


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Sep 2, 2019)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Cool stuff never had luck with the straw rig. I must not have been doing it right.


Work it fast, and if they’re on it but missing it do more of a start stop retrieve. I used to be all about gotcha lures until I started using a bubble last year. Now it’s my favorite rig to throw for spanish on the pier.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 3, 2019)

Nice! I'll be down in a couple weeks. It should be full on by then.


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Sep 3, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Nice! I'll be down in a couple weeks. It should be full on by then.


Thanks, hopefully the dolphins won’t be bad when you go. I lost a king and what would have been my biggest spanish for the week to dolphins. They were out of control, never seen it like that before.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 3, 2019)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> Thanks, hopefully the dolphins won’t be bad when you go. I lost a king and what would have been my biggest spanish for the week to dolphins. They were out of control, never seen it like that before.



They were bad the last time I went as well! It appears they are becoming more and more of a nuisance all along the Gulf Coast at the piers. They will flat shut off a hot bite in a hurry.


----------



## trents99 (Sep 4, 2019)

Was down the week before last and will concur the dolphins were an issue. I think even more of an issue were the remoras were even worse.

Did manage to get my first two kings ever over the rail though, roughly 19lbs a piece.


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 4, 2019)

Enjoyed the video. Some nice ones.  Spanish Macks are tasty.    They sure are good.


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Sep 6, 2019)

The first day I was down there a couple of locals caught a king and a very nice Spanish and when they hooked up they sent a c-clamp with a loop of paracord with a bunch of metal washers and a pyramid weight down their line to their fish. I wondered why they were doing it. When I told them a couple of days later I lost a king to a dolphin they said that’s why they did it. For some reason the dolphins don’t like it, it worked and they were able to land their fish.


----------

